# Suche Einbau-Lc-Displays für 5,25 zoll schacht oder doppel 5,25 zoll schacht



## ZT_T190driver (2. Januar 2009)

*Suche Einbau-Lc-Displays für 5,25 zoll schacht oder doppel 5,25 zoll schacht*

Hallo,suche ein lcd-display zum einbau in ein oder 2 ,eventuell auch drei 5,25 zoll schächte.wie kann man es dann anklemmen,geht es intern??was kann man sich da alles anzeigen lassen??wollte da pc wizard oder everest drauf laufen lassen.geht das irgendwie??was kost sowas??
würd mich über antwort freuen


----------



## Modstar (14. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Einbau-Lc-Displays für 5,25 zoll schacht oder doppel 5,25 zoll schacht*

Wie wäre es mit:

-Dem
-Dem
-Dem
-Dem

Ob du genau PC Wizard und/oder Everest auf den Bildschirmen anzeigen kannst kann ich dir nicht ganz sagen
,wobei man so gut wie alles anzeigen lassen  kann! Aber bei den Preisen würde ich dir gleich das
Aquaero  empfehlen, damit kannst du dir viele Informationen Lüfter, Temperaturen,Wakü-temps, Pumpe usw. anzeigen und steuern lassen!


----------

